
PS5 - smaili
http://playstation.com/ps5
======
bitwize
It's Gran Turismo! Graaaaan Turismoooo!

Can't wait for the Sony marketing hot takes, like "PS5 will allow you to live
in the matrix!" Or "The game characters on PS5 are like real living, breathing
people with their own lives and backstories. When you play a PS5 game it's
like interacting with another living person."

~~~
microcolonel
LoL, well that's par for the course. Though the hardware really is
interesting, particularly the storage. Having more priority queues on the in-
built flash storage, and having guaranteed flash storage to begin with, really
do change the game. For the first time in a long time, a console is actually
offering something that is not really doable on the vast majority of PCs. It's
something like gaming with 128GiB of RAM and four extra cores, and running
_vmtouch_ on the whole game directory before playing.

A lot of that breathtaking Unreal Engine 5 demo (the one that is so visually
rich that you really have to watch it on Vimeo rather than YouTube to get the
experience, because of excessive YouTube compression) hinges on the PS5's huge
storage advantage.

~~~
nafey
They might push the pc market to value ssd more. PS5 will demonstrate the
effectiveness of having large ssd for immersive experience. Pc gamers will
demand this feature as well.

------
harshalizee
Personally, the console looked a tad ugly, like it's trying too hard. But
immensely optimistic about how games will be leveraging the hardware itself.
Can't wait to see the Unreal 5 demo being brought to life in a AAA game!

~~~
stunt
Yeah! also looks low on practicality without flat surface

------
haunter
1m viewers on Twitch. Pretty crazy
[https://www.twitch.tv/playstation](https://www.twitch.tv/playstation)

~~~
chemmail
1m viewers is like your average youtuber eating a sandwhich.

------
spookybones
Is there a name for this aesthetic? It feels like the future as envisioned in
1995.

------
seaghost
This might be the most disappointing Sony event I've ever watched.

~~~
OtterGauze
I'd have to disagree with you, they showed a wide diverse selection of games,
and anyone who expects to love every game in a selection like that frankly has
unrealistic standards.

One thing I will criticise, it's the lack of information. We don't still know
the price, the release date, whether it will support backwards compatibility,
etc.

